# T240 with 20 Hours.... NOT CRANKING. BATTERY GOOD. ??



## labrat0116 (Dec 21, 2021)

So my T240 with only 20 Hours on it won't start. Ran great last week. Parked it. Covered it up as always. Went to use it today and it will not start.

The battery is only 2 Months old and is showing 13.2 Volts. When I turn the key to Full Start I get nothing. Nada. I do here a relay click on when I set the key at the Forward/Backwards position.

What relay would this be and why is the Starter not getting juice ?

TIA


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

labrat0116 said:


> So my T240 with only 20 Hours on it won't start. Ran great last week. Parked it. Covered it up as always. Went to use it today and it will not start.
> 
> The battery is only 2 Months old and is showing 13.2 Volts. When I turn the key to Full Start I get nothing. Nada. I do here a relay click on when I set the key at the Forward/Backwards position.
> 
> ...


First thing would be to clean both positive and negative battery connectors, then battery posts and the earth cable connection where it connects to the T240 and the battery lead where this connects to the solenoid and see if that helps,

Another would be to connect a jumper lead from the battery positive to the solenoid battery cable post, try and start, if the engine turns over then you may have a faulty positive battery cable (corrosion internally), if the engine doesn't turn over with the positive jumper connected, do the same with the negative jumper and try and start, doing this will give you an idea if both cables are ok.

If you have a remoter starter switch, connect this to the solenoid battery connection and the other clip to the start spade on the solenoid and see if the engine will turn over, if the engine turns over then the solenoid is ok.


The relay click you hear, would most likely be for the reverse action when going in reverse.


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

Since you have good voltage, I would start with repositioning or resetting your safety switches, they're notorious for "No Crank" syndrome. If your PTO switch is on it won't "Crank" and you might hear the electric clutch attempt to engage, again another safety function.


----------

